# Trailer for 14 foot Raft



## The Ice Princess (May 13, 2008)

I am looking for a new or used trailer for my 14” Hyside.


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

Check out:
All American Trailers - Home

They have a new raft trailer with underneath storage as well as standard flat beds.


----------



## bigfishdaddy (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a raft trailer for sale that would work for you. Call me 970-404-1339. I am in New Castle. Dustin


----------



## AHenrichs (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a raft trailer for sale, too. I'm in Carbondale. Give me a call at 970-309-1767 and ask for Andy.


----------



## AHenrichs (Feb 27, 2008)

AHenrichs said:


> I have a raft trailer for sale, too. I'm in Carbondale. Give me a call at 970-309-1767 and ask for Andy.


SOLD


----------

